# Creative Nunchaku Katas



## TKD_Rocker (Aug 26, 2006)

My instructor wants me to research some creative nunchaku katas on the web so I can practice them and formulate my own kata for tournament use. Does anyone know any good websites with videos? Also, could someone recommend a video that I can buy that has some good katas on it? Thanks!


----------



## still learning (Aug 26, 2006)

Hello, You can try "you tube" ?  there is a lot of people showing their stuffs.

So many CD's and videos out there...send for as many as you can..each person has there own styles/swings/movements.  Take the ones the fit you.

Form your own style....after viewing others...practice and practice and...Aloha


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Aug 26, 2006)

I love Mikio Mishuichi's vidoes from Panther/Century.  Go to www.centuryfitness.com to find them.
I doubt you would like them though.  Mishuichi does not do flashy weapon katas.  His nunchaku katas are lock-elbowed and he stays in deep horse and front stances.  They are incredible.
I love flashy empty hand katas, but when somone picks up a weapon, I think that the time for playing is over and one should show how a weapon is properly used.  If you take a bo stafff and throw it in the air like a helicoptor blade, how on earth does that represent a fighting technique?  If you spin your kamas on strings around your body in a figure-8, how does that work in a fighting application?  

Anyway, here is that dvd that I just mentioned.  Right now, Century is running a sale of 9.99 per dvd.  That is a good price for these vids:

http://www.centuryfitness.com/webap...753&categoryId=15098&parent_category_rn=15070


----------



## TKD_Rocker (Aug 26, 2006)

ArmorOfGod: I most definitely agree with you about the weapons. All of the other weapons that my school teaches (bo, sai, tonfa, kamas, etc.) are very traditional, and we don't mix them with nunchaku. We used to teach traditional nunchaku as well, but there was little interest in it and the demand for "flashy" nunchaku was too high, so we decided to go with modern on that weapon only. But yes. I absolutely love traditional bo katas; they're so beautiful. My favorite to perform is Chunakun Bo II. Anyway, I'm rambling. Thanks for the suggestions!


----------

